

Show HN: Market data/Paper trading APIs - tradier
http://stdout.tradier.com/announcement/2014/07/24/kickstart-your-project-with-the-developer-sandbox.html#.U9ArYoBdUcg

======
noname123
Cool idea. The cheapest options broker AFAIK are: IB, ToS and Lightspeed. Are
you guys a new brokerage from the ground-up or offer value-add from a white-
label brokerage provider?

Margin rates are higher than IB. Outgoing transfer fees are high. The option
trade is cheap if you trade high volume but not good for retail traders like
me who trade in 1 or 2 lot of index options.

Historical option data offering is intriguing as I and others actually pay out
of pocket for historical option data as IB and ToS don't have good offering.

~~~
tradier
Hello! Apologies for the delayed reply.

Tradier Brokerage is a new broker dealer, we have our own proprietary trading
system and we are not a white labeled brokerage provider.

If you've got more detailed questions regarding commissions and pricing, feel
free to email service@tradierbrokerage.com or call at 980.272.3880.

------
kevinrpope
Very cool idea - will be playing around with this.

A couple of questions:

1) I see you offer Options and equities - do you have fixed income products
like treasuries or munis?

2) Based on the example for the option chains, it looks like you have historic
option data. How far back does your option history go? I realize it may vary
based on ticker.

~~~
tradier
Hello! Tradier Brokerage operation does support fixed income securities, but
we currently don't offer this through our website or APIs. I noted that you'd
be interested in something like that. If you've got more detailed questions
regarding trading, feel free to email service@tradierbrokerage.com.

Regarding options history: it is ticker based. Some data goes back as far as
2009 others as soon as January of this year. It also depends a bit on the
interval granularity you're looking for.

~~~
kevinrpope
Thanks, all as expected on the options history, and good to know about the
fixed income products.

